# Be afraid, be very afraid



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

RSA: Microsoft on 'rootkits': Be afraid, be very afraid 
Rootkits are a new generation of powerful system-monitoring programs 


by Paul Roberts

FEBRUARY 17, 2005 (IDG NEWS SERVICE) - Microsoft Corp. security researchers are warning about a new generation of powerful system-monitoring programs, or "rootkits," that are almost impossible to detect using current security products and could pose a serious risk to corporations and individuals .

The researchers discussed the growing threat posed by kernel rootkits at a session at the RSA Security Conference in San Francisco this week. The malicious snooping programs are becoming more common and could soon be used to create a new generation of mass-distributed spyware and worms. 

FULL STORY


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Microsoft....lol...Well DUUUUHHHHHHHHh...

We are already seeing this in the spyware/adware sector. That 01 VX Hijack...uses a rootkit to hide itself.....lol


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

thats true microbell but ...

soon you will see them with all kind of sauce .....with so many variants that the only option will be to format your HD .


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

mimo2005 said:


> thats true microbell but ...
> 
> soon you will see them with all kind of sauce .....with so many variants that the only option will be to format your HD .


I agree there Mimo....will surely make out job more complicated. Best bet..is to protect yourself and prevent it from getting installed in the first place.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

It is already causing Analysts all over to rethink their "reformat as failure" ideology. 

The main question will be how long it will take someone to develop a reasonable methodology (and technology) to root out these root kits.

Until then, there are not enough Analysts in the world to deal with 10 new rootkit infections per board, per day, day in and day out.


----------

